# Product Key Is Not Working



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Friends, 
i am having an issue with my laptop recently. actually my laptop was designed for windows 7 only, but i installed windows 10 on it recently. after installing i have been facing many problems..(wifi issue, freeze issue....). the microsoft and dell support team wont help me in any of troubleshooting tips since they found i am running non compatible os. also i am not a much fan of win 10. so i would like to downgrade my laptop to win 7.
there is no option in my windows settings as rollback or downgrade.so downloaded windows 7 installtion dvd software from getintopc.com .(http://getintopc.com/softwares/oper...-windows-7-ultimate-x64-incl-office-2010-iso/)

at first i downloaded windows 7 64 bit iso (since my laptop shows "x64 based processor"). but my current windows 10 is 32bit, so i couldnot open the setup file.so i downloaded windows 7 32bit and 64 bit architectures (both in a single setup) again from the same website.(http://getintopc.com/softwares/operating-systems/windows-7-ail-in-one-may-2017-iso-download/)
the problem is when i click on the setup file windows 8.1 installation is starting.
so, i checked what i downloaded, the folder clearly mentions windows 7 ultimate(for more clarity...it says exactly like this "Windows_7_AIO_x86x64_May_2017"). but the setup when opened says windows 8.1 installtion. (i know how windows 7 installation would be).

so, i again download another windows 7 setup from that website.(http://getintopc.com/softwares/oper...d-windows-7-all-in-one-with-mar-2017-updates/)
this time also the setup again says windows 8.1 installation.but the folder says "Windows_7_AIO_SP1_March_2017".

so, i ended the thought of installing win 7 and continued with 8.1...when i am starting to install windows 8..1, it is saying "failed to validate product key". i browsed some articles in the internet (copy files from dvd to local disk and editing "ei.cfg" file...but these didnt work.i tried many times. still it says failed. ( by the way, i am using windows 10 pro activated version)
so, i deleted the ei.cfg file from the directory sources and tried to run the setup. this time it said enter a product key.mine is activated windows 10, but still it asks to enter the product key.at first i entered my win 10 product key, it didnt accept. then i searched the internet and found many keys..i kept on entering them,but still no use, i tried entering windows 7,8,8.1,10 product keys ,,,but still no process..sometimes while entering windows 7 keys it says " this key is for another edition of windows." sometimes it says try again with a new key....

need help guys....thank you.
my laptop specs
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 450 @ 2.40GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 2996 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1274 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 117 GB (97 GB Free); D: 154 GB (154 GB Free); E: 177 GB (104 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 021CN3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the make and model of the computer?

Do you not have a Windows 7 COA sticker on the computer?


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> What's the make and model of the computer?
> 
> Do you not have a Windows 7 COA sticker on the computer?


yes. i have


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> What's the make and model of the computer?
> 
> Do you not have a Windows 7 COA sticker on the computer?


yes i have windows 7 sticker


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok. Go here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7

Input your WINDOWS 7 COA onto the page and then it will allow you to download a Windows 7 ISO.

Burn the ISO to a DVD and then use it to boot the computer and reinstall Windows 7.


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

i ll try. thank u


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

hey metallica, i couldnot find coa sticker on my laptop....
at first i thouht coa means windows sticker later realised that it is a key.
so, no key on the laptop


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Did you look under the battery?


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

just a sec


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

SrikanthRai said:


> just a sec


should i remove the battery??


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

i couldnt find


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

First pic is it. It's the bottom label. It's unfortunately rubbed off, so it's useless. You will need either Dell Recovery discs or a Dell windows 7 DVD to reinstall Windows without using the product key.


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

how ca


metallica5456 said:


> First pic is it. It's the bottom label. It's unfortunately rubbed off, so it's useless. You will need either Dell Recovery discs or a Dell windows 7 DVD to reinstall Windows without using the product key.


how can i recover the key


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You cant. That's why your only options is either a Dell Windows 7 DVD or a Dell Inspiron Recovery DVD set.

Neither of those should require you to input a product key to reactivate Windows 7.


----------



## SrikanthRai (Jun 13, 2017)

where can i find them


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

My best guess would be eBay. You need to make sure they are genuine, however. Or they may not work.


----------

